# Hamm '07 - shopping lists!



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Ok so what are people definately (as in you have the cash and will buy it) buying

What are people looking out for?

Anyone have a definate beast/beasties in mind or are you simply browsing with intent?

How many have a bit of cash but no plans?

Anyone after something rather special?

Anyone spending serious amounts on "investment reptiles/morphs"?


Do spill for those of us who can't make it


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

lol....I was ment to be goin but am saving for Hawaii:mf_dribble:


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

i want to get a beautifull ATB or maybe two.... who knows ill probably get some other beastie but ill try not to. cant wait though wa sthinking of combining a trip to amsterdam on the way...:mf_dribble:


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

I am not after anything special and dont even know if most of my list will be there but my main things are:

Snakes:

Rough Green Snakes (pair)
Cornsnakes, mainly stripes maybe a nice lavender
Royal Python (female)
Rosy Boa
Brazilian Rainbow Boa (male)
Chinchua Mountain Kingsnake
Milksnakes (various)
Western Hognose (female)
Egg Eating Snake
Garters (trio)

Lizards:
Fire Skink
Sandfish
Chameleons (yemen,pygmy)
Moorish Geckos

Frogs:
White Tree
Red Eye
Horned

Spiders:
Fire Leg
Fire Knee

Would be nice to get everything but even just a couple will be fine, as I am just looking forward to seeing what is available.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, so not too much then eh?


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Will possibly the doing the run in March with a bit if cash and no fixed plans, I'll see what I see.
Might keep an eye out for a female tiger rat, any FWCs that look a bit interesting and maybe a cribo if Im lucky enough to see one.
Hopefully I'll come home with a large colubrid or 2 and something rear fanged


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Drymobius :lol2: 

Other than those - i'll mainly be focussing on CB animals this year, any will do.


----------



## ReptileCommunity (May 15, 2006)

Ok i know a little of topic sorry, but your saying what your gonna get, but what are the prices like there? Having never been but thinking of making the trip from Ireland just wanted an idea please


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Common stuff is expensive and rare stuff is cheap - in a nutshell


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

I wont be able to go this time unfortunetly.

I would like a few bits though such as a pair of hatchling/young Ornate spinytails [uros]
A few smaller gecko species.
Load of anoles, day geckos etc if they were cheaper than usual.
Er..actually this is pointelss lol..just the uros i think as i cant get them elsewhere lol, price dependant on the rest plus loads more.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

i want a pair of yellow anacondas, a false water cobra and maybe a black and white tegu


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

im not gonna get chance to go this year but i would love a pair of green tree pythons,although the temprement puts me off a little:lol2:


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

I'd love a shiny new Timor monitor to pair up with Genghis and maybe some CB collareds if they're out of brumation


----------



## bloodxonxyourxhands (Dec 12, 2006)

i want to gooooooooo

theres so much i want too! after buying another 2 this week, i think i'm going to have to wait until the summer. gonna get one of my boss's royals - his produce _amazing _babies


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

jaysnakeman said:


> i want a pair of yellow anacondas, a *false water cobra* and maybe a black and white tegu


There are tons available in the UK at the minute, I get offered them all the time (feels like it anyway!) :lol: Are you looking for a typical arsey one? Aggressive males are selling fairly cheaply and there are a few kicking around at the minute.
Im hoping to see something with interesting colouring/markings, but who knows, I might end up with some more from over here yet.


----------



## Rubber-man (Dec 23, 2006)

mike mc said:


> im not gonna get chance to go this year but i would love a pair of *green tree pythons,although the temprement* puts me off a little:lol2:


 
They're not as bad as people make out. Only been tagged by mine once.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

reticulatus said:


> Common stuff is expensive and rare stuff is cheap - in a nutshell


are you saying woma's and fiji island igiuanas are cheaper there than they are here and cornsnakes or green iguanas ar more expensive?

cass

p.s what do you recken are the chances of seeing a boalens python there are?

cheers


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

jaysnakeman said:


> i want a pair of yellow anacondas, a false water cobra and maybe a black and white tegu



As has been said FW cobra's are cheap as chips over here.

Place in chesterfield had CB06 (late 06) young 'uns for under £100 when we went last week.


----------



## DraigGochHerp (Jun 15, 2005)

I'll be getting my female T- albino Chinese Beauty for a future breeding project.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

hmm just looked at this thread again and notice two replies i should check more often lol, so which place in chesterfield has the cheap fwc's and pedlehog do you know anyone who has them right now?


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Place called "the mill, it's in whittington chesterfield.
*Mill* Garden Centre Ltd The *The Mill Whittington* Way *Chesterfield*, *Whittington* Moor, S41 9AG, 01246 260860

good selection of corns, usual;ly good choice of gecko's and a good boa/python hatchling section. I'm sure they won't have sold many/any FWC's round there yet.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

cheers dude


----------



## Solo (Dec 23, 2006)

I went there today, I was drooling over the albino royal LOL


----------



## scottiedog (Oct 26, 2006)

albino royal what was the price?? :mf_dribble:


----------

